# La muerte de Euskadi



## Aníbal_el_Lector (26 Dic 2022)

La muerte de Euskadi


El País Vasco es una tierra de contradicciones. Por ejemplo, hay payasos proetarras. Aunque sin caer en la coulrofobia, los payasos siempre me han dado una cantidad moderada de grima, con sus sonrisas perpetuas, su existencia unidimensional como seres dedicados a la diversión, etc. Nunca me han...




deformaciondemasas.substack.com





Comparto con este distinguido foro mi última entrada en mi blog.

Espero que disfrutéis leyéndolo tanto como yo escribiéndolo.

Como diría un youtuber de medio pelo, si os gusta dejad vuestros likes y comentarios!



> El País Vasco es una tierra de contradicciones. *Por ejemplo, hay payasos proetarras*. Aunque sin caer en la coulrofobia, los payasos siempre me han dado una cantidad moderada de grima, con sus sonrisas perpetuas, su existencia unidimensional como seres dedicados a la diversión, etc. Nunca me han gustado. Ahora bien, nunca imaginé que la figura del payaso, teóricamente un ser bondadoso e inofensivo, pudiera convivir en alguna suerte de equilibrio con el olor a pólvora y a hierro de sangre inocente que exudan ETA, HB-Bildu y demás ralea. Pues bien, la kultura vasca ha conseguido estabilizar ambos compuestos en unas entidades que Stephen King habría descartado por excesivamente macabras.


----------



## Stormtrooper (26 Dic 2022)

Euskadi no se lo que es.

En donde yo vivo se siente la muerte de una cultura y su suplantación por una nueva forma de vida más halal


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (26 Dic 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Euskadi no se lo que es.
> 
> En donde yo vivo se siente la muerte de una cultura y su suplantación por una nueva forma de vida más halal



Euskadi es una virtualidad superpuesta a una tierra ancestral de España.


----------



## acmecito (26 Dic 2022)

Lo que hay que hacer con el estercolero baskongao es quitárselo de encima. 

A partir de ahí qué más da.

¡Otegi presidente!


----------



## Walter Eucken (26 Dic 2022)

Es interesante, uno lee estas cosas y como si el asunto fuera de las relaciones danogroenlandesas. 

Como ha cambiado España en 20 años. Y no para bien.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (26 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Es interesante, uno lee estas cosas y como si el asunto fuera de las relaciones danogroenlandesas.
> 
> Como ha cambiado España en 20 años. Y no para bien.



Si España es un esperpento, el País Vasco es el esperpento del esperpento del esperpento. La verdad, me dan pena.

Bueno, no, me retracto. No me la dan.


----------



## Walter Eucken (26 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Si España es un esperpento, el País Vasco es el esperpento del esperpento del esperpento. La verdad, me dan pena.
> 
> Bueno, no, me retracto. No me la dan.



Francamente apenas tengo contacto con el País Vasco, cuando he tenido que tratar a vascos, estando en Madrid, siempre por asuntos laborales, algo me ha quedado muy claro, nula tolerancia a la disidencia, todo lo que se aparte de X es "facha" y está mal. Y te lo hacen saber de malas. Al parecer todos se esfuerzan en pensar "correcto". Alguien dirá "pues como en el resto de España". Yo diría que elevado al cubo. Es mi experiencia.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (26 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Francamente apenas tengo contacto con el País Vasco, cuando he tenido que tratar a vascos, estando en Madrid, siempre por asuntos laborales, algo me ha quedado muy claro, nula tolerancia a la disidencia, todo lo que se aparte de X es "facha" y está mal. Y te lo hacen saber de malas. Al parecer todos se esfuerzan en pensar "correcto". Alguien dirá "pues como en el resto de España". Yo diría que elevado al cubo. Es mi experiencia.



Yo por mi parte he tenido contacto con gente realmente magnífica, de la "diáspora". Un ex-periodista que me alquilaba un piso y un antiguo profesor mío de instituto, de químicas. Gente íntegra, trabajadora, extraordinaria, seria, etc. Es una tierra que ha dado gente estupenda, pero yo no voy a comprar cierta leyenda rosa que ves por algunos lares, la que habla de una tierra de gente "noble", "amigos para toda la vida", etc. Hablamos de un lugar donde en un pueblo mataban a un vecino de un tiro en la nuca mientras se tomaba un café, y la gente del pueblo callaba, lo celebraba o directamente había dado el chivatazo. Es un nivel de maldad que te revuelve el estómago.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Dic 2022)

EUSKADI ES UNA MIERDA DE UN PAYASO INCEL LLAMADO SABINO QUE COPIO LA BANDERA DE UK Y SE INVENTO UNA NACION

ESE BASTARDO TENIA QUE HABERSE AHOGADO AL NACER, DE LA QUE NOS HUBIERAMOS LIBRADO


----------



## todoayen (26 Dic 2022)

Imagina lo divertido que es ser andaluz y que toda España te mire por encima del hombro y luego ver que a los españoles les tratan igual en Europa.

Te partes la polla. Una vez un catalán se sorprendió de que en Chiclana hubiera una nave de coca cola. Le dije, pues también tenemos internet, oye.

Nos reímos sanamente. Los andaluces somos así.


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (26 Dic 2022)

Los etarras ya se cargaron Vascongadas

Los vascos le reían las gracias a ETA

si ahora los apuñalan, que se jodan


----------



## FilibustHero (26 Dic 2022)

Muchísima gente aparentemente honrada ha vendido su alma al diablo en el país vasco. Se han puesto de perfil pensado que con el asesinato de niños y de víctimas inocentes conseguirían subir algo su nivel de vida y sobre todo, quedar por encima de sus vecinos. Que para eso ellos son mejores, son la raza primigenia, el pueblo escogido. Ellos se merecen más que los demás. Si hay poco que repartir, se merecen más. Y si hay abundancia, se merecen mucho más que el resto. Siempre más que los demás. Y si para conseguirlo hay que mirar para otro lado mientran revientan la carne inocente, pues se mira. Hasta los curas miran hacia otro lado en el país vasco, los niños desparramados no eran hijos de Dios, algo habrían hecho.

Han sido varias generaciones de vascos y de gentes de fuera que llegaron allí a ver lo que podían rascar con tanta matanza. Están todos malditos. 
Y ahora pazuzu ha ido a cobrarles a todos la factura. Con el IVA incluido, un IVA que se quedará en su tierra como Dios manda que para eso el infierno tiene allí su sede social.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Dic 2022)

LENGUA, CULTURA Y EMIGRACIÓN EN EUSKAL HERRIA Y EN EUROPA







felixrodrigomora.org













LOS CAPITALISTAS Y LOS "ANTICAPITALISTAS" A FAVOR DE LA EMIGRACIÓN EN EUSKAL HERRIA







felixrodrigomora.org


----------



## Nicors (26 Dic 2022)

Me caen mal, como los catalanes. Con no ir por allí ni tener relación con ellos listo.


----------



## murti-bing (26 Dic 2022)

Yo tampoco he tenido relación con vascos viviendo en el extranjero, excepto con una progre gilipollas y criptoindepe. 
Con los catalanes ha sido horrible… 99.99% indepe y de los que sueltan su mierda en fiestas/reuniones/conciertos. Huyo de ellos como de la peste. 
Y aquí en Bélgica cuela a menudo su discurso, especialmente en el ambiente artístico… lo venden de puta madre a un pueblo que carece de identidad. 
Y por otra parte me es imposible pensar que más de 7 millones de personas son como los lerdos que me han caído en suerte, así que me mantengo en el “no tengo absolutamente nada contra los catalanes pero los indepes hieden a rancio con su provincianismo mal llevado”.
Soy el único que vive fuera que ha experimentado ésto?


----------



## Felson (26 Dic 2022)

La muerte en Euskadi no existe mientras mates en nombre de la tierra vasca. Así, podrás matar a tu padre por no darte la paga semanal que quieras o matar a otro por no saludarte. Todo puede ser, el saludo o la paga semanal, un hecho que cuestiona la patria vasca y, a partir de ahí, matar por tus "creencias". Animo a todos los vascos a luchar por sus creencias y sus raíces más enraizadas en el tronco común vasco que todos llevamos dentro.


----------



## DCLXVI (26 Dic 2022)

La muerte de Castilla-León:

https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8119703

¡Pobre Segovia! ¡Pobre Castilla!

castilla una sola tierra – Madrid es Castilla


_*Castilla es nuestra madre, cuya tierra ha de acogernos amorosamente llegado el momento. Castilla agoniza abandonada por la mayor parte de sus hijos. Castilla se muere saqueada por gobiernos centrales y periféricos. Y Castilla está llegando a un punto de no retorno muy peligroso, acosada por el envejecimiento, la despoblación, la pobreza y la contaminación cultural. La batalla que se pierde es la que se abandona. Solo los que luchan se ganan el Paraíso. Solo los que luchan son acompañados de los dioses en la batalla, pensaban los Celtíberos.*_


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (26 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> La muerte de Castilla-León:
> 
> https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8119703
> 
> ...



En general, toda España está muriendo. CyL está ya en el tanatorio.

Lo que comento en mí artículo es la suprema ironía de que los que buscan el etnoestado vasco estén disfrutando a lo grande con la debacle demográfica y la invasión migratoria. Son cosas absolutamente incompatibles, pero allá ellos.


----------



## DCLXVI (26 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> os que buscan el etnoestado vasco



¿Hablas de ETA, por ejemplo?

Marxistas-leninistas, creo que es una ideología a la que el concepto de "raza", "etnia" o similares se la trae al pairo, más bien son totalmente hostiles a ella.

Y ETA asesinó a nacionalistas vascos, me viene a la memoria el presidente de la patronal de Guipúzkoa, pero no fue el único.

La debacle demográfica y la invasión migratoria hacen parte también de la política seguida durante décadas por los unionistas espanyoles, supongo que reconoces estas imágenes de Madrid:













En suma, que tenemos un enemigo común y que ETA y sus aparentes enemigos no están tan distantes. Otegi y Jiménez Losantos defienden lo mismo: que nos envenenen con una ponzoña llamada "vacuna", al igual que Feijoo, Pablo Iglesias, Margallo, Carmen Calvo, Revilla y una larguísima lista de ñordas.

De uno de los enlaces enviados:

*"Si relatase a alguien que existen unos pueblos a los que, primero, se les impide y prohíbe reproducirse, segundo, se repueblan sus territorios con masas enormes de gentes foráneas llegando en muy poco tiempo, traídas por medio de argucias, violencia y mentiras, y, tercero, no se les permite hablar libremente de ello, ese alguien pensará que me estoy refiriendo a alguna aldea amazónica, o a las etnias indígenas de EEUU, o a cierta tribu perdida en la selva africana. Pero no, al revelar esos hechos estoy hablando de Europa.*
_*
Todos los pueblos del mundo, todos, tienen derecho a su continuidad en tanto que etnias. Y ello es así sin necesidad de entrar en embarullados y resbaladizos debates sobre genes, etc. Lo indudable es que, de hacer caso a la patronal vizcaína, al pueblo vasco, en tanto que etnia, le quedan como mucho dos generaciones, unos 50 años, de existencia.
*_
*La noción política de soberanía popular establece que sobre un territorio es el pueblo que lo habita quien toma todas las decisiones, para lo cual debe ser la mayoría de sus habitantes. Así pues, los vascos, igual que el resto de los pueblos europeos, tienen derecho a conservar sus genes, a que éstos tengan futuro, a no desaparecer genéticamente. Los genes son lo que los humanos heredan de sus antepasados, y conservarlos es la expresión central de amor hacia ellos Sus genes han de sobrevivir. Igual que sus linajes y sus apellidos. Los racistas antiblancos, subsidiados por Bruselas, Madrid y la gran empresa multinacional, nos vienen a decir que los genes blancos son perversos y despreciables (de manera que no sólo no importa que desaparezcan sino que es positivo que eso suceda), pero que los genes africanos son maravillosos. Lo cierto es que los genes de todos los pueblos del planeta son igualmente valiosos, y todos deben tener continuidad.

El Estado español se ahorra muchísimo dinero si en vez de criar mano de obra nativa se la expolia, se la roba, a otros pueblos, pues así consigue que sean cero sus gastos de crianza. Con ello economiza considerablemente en sanidad, escuelas, infraestructuras, etc. De manera que para el Estado la emigración es un magnifico negocio, el mayor de nuestro tiempo. A la vez, los emigrantes que llegan son gente en edad productiva capaz de tributar a lo grande, llenando con ella las arcas del Estado. Lo cierto es que, gracias a la emigración masiva, las ganancias de las grandes empresas tanto como los ingresos del fisco, del Estado español, están creciendo vertiginosamente."

Y esto último es lo que casi nunca denuncíais: que las competencias en emigración y fronteras pertenecen al estado central, que ha ido deglutiendo y excretando toda esa invasión por su territorio, con la imprescindible colaboración de sus administraciones subsidiarias, las autonomías, que también son estado, por cierto.*


----------



## Kluster (26 Dic 2022)

Muy bueno. El País Vasco en un par de décadas va a ser un territorio desolado. Cataluña igual. El resto de España también, pero menos.


----------



## Papo de luz (26 Dic 2022)

bien muerto está ese engendro cagado por Arana.


----------



## ashe (26 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> EUSKADI ES UNA MIERDA DE UN PAYASO INCEL LLAMADO SABINO QUE COPIO LA BANDERA DE UK Y SE INVENTO UNA NACION
> 
> ESE BASTARDO TENIA QUE HABERSE AHOGADO AL NACER, DE LA QUE NOS HUBIERAMOS LIBRADO



Lo mas ironico es que toda la mierda que echaba contra el resto de españoles en realidad se refería A LOS NAVARROS, los que se quieren ahora anexionar.. porque en su época vió algo parecido a la famosa "manada" en su momento, y mas de cuatro matados haciendo eso en vizcaya precisamente por navarros a liarla por ahi

La segunda cita no es tan locura y mas viendo lo actual, ¡ un adelantado a su época ! salvo porque no lo dijo a futuro sino a presente y en aquella época dudo que fuesen como hoy día..


murti-bing dijo:


> Yo tampoco he tenido relación con vascos viviendo en el extranjero, excepto con una progre gilipollas y criptoindepe.
> Con los catalanes ha sido horrible… 99.99% indepe y de los que sueltan su mierda en fiestas/reuniones/conciertos. Huyo de ellos como de la peste.
> Y aquí en Bélgica cuela a menudo su discurso, especialmente en el ambiente artístico… lo venden de puta madre a un pueblo que carece de identidad.
> Y por otra parte me es imposible pensar que más de 7 millones de personas son como los lerdos que me han caído en suerte, así que me mantengo en el “no tengo absolutamente nada contra los catalanes pero los indepes hieden a rancio con su provincianismo mal llevado”.
> Soy el único que vive fuera que ha experimentado ésto?



vascos que al preguntar el país repiten como loros euskady en la compra de billetes del aeropuerto creando cola hasta que dije "pues algo habrá hecho" y ahi se giraron los dos vascos cortocircuitando al momento para luego decir españa y desaparecer como si hubiese visto a la muerte

Eso fue en miami por parte de una dependiente que entendía español perfectamente ya que la conversación fue en español

Cosa que cuando se lo conté a unos amigos para mi sorpresa no fui al único que le pasó cosas de esas en este caso en versión catalufo, porque cuando no son vascos con catalufos, la gran oveja negra de españa de la que viene el paletismo no solo vasco, sino en general el regionalismo importandolo para variar del chovinismo francés quitando lo que sea francés y chovinismo moldeandolo a sus intereses como buenos negreros


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 Dic 2022)

Lágrimas de eukaorco,mi nutrición


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## DCLXVI (27 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Lo de los anuncios emparejando mujeres autóctonas con elementos alóctonos es impresionante (y horripilante)


----------



## DCLXVI (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Stelio Kontos (27 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305491



*LA HIBRISTOFILIA ZOOFÍLICA MANDA*


----------



## DCLXVI (27 Dic 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> *LA HIBRISTOFILIA ZOOFÍLICA MANDA*



De hecho, esa sopa de siglas(LGTB...) llegará inevitablemente a la Z de zoofilia.

Tal vez a finales de esta década escuchemos a alguna seguidora de Peter Singer adoctrinar a niños de 12 años sobre la necesidad de "abirse a nuevas experiencias" en ese ámbito.


----------



## acmecito (27 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Yo por mi parte he tenido contacto con gente realmente magnífica, de la "diáspora". Un ex-periodista que me alquilaba un piso y un antiguo profesor mío de instituto, de químicas. Gente íntegra, trabajadora, extraordinaria, seria, etc. Es una tierra que ha dado gente estupenda, pero yo no voy a comprar cierta leyenda rosa que ves por algunos lares, la que habla de una tierra de gente "noble", "amigos para toda la vida", etc. Hablamos de un lugar donde en un pueblo mataban a un vecino de un tiro en la nuca mientras se tomaba un café, y la gente del pueblo callaba, lo celebraba o directamente había dado el chivatazo. Es un nivel de maldad que te revuelve el estómago.



No te olvides de lo peor: luego le retiraban hasta el saludo a viuda, hijos, etc. Como muestra de "apoyo". Y ahora cuando vuelve el asesino al pueblo después de acercarle marlaska y soltarle el PNV, esos simpáticos vecinos le montan una fiesta de bienvenida. 

Así es el estercolero baskongao.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 Dic 2022)

Yo procuro cruzarlo a la máxima velocidad que me permite el código de circulación. Echo gasolina en Miranda de Ebro, y no paro hasta Burdeos. Ah, y mientras lo atravieso, pongo el aire en recirculación interior para no tener que respirar el hedor de una sociedad muerta y putrefacta, que se descompone henchida de gusanos…


----------



## galdubat (27 Dic 2022)

La muerte de Euskadi, esta diseñada.
Sinsupieras como es la educación pública o las ikastolas, verias que es algo diseñado de hsce tiempo.

Yo pongo dos hitos. El segundo, es cuando ilegalizan HB, y tienen que cambiar a todos los concejales por nuevos concejales sin antecedentes. Cambian a todos menos a Arnaldo Oteguo, y otros de arriba. Los que ebtran nuevos son, mauoria chavales, con estudios de mierda como sociologia.

Toda esta tropa, es la que está metida hasta el cuello en el NOM. Los viejos era racistas, se metian con el resl madrid, por tener jugadores chipirones. Odiaban a europa, uacian como que defendían al currante.

El priner hito, es la impulsion de universidades 15 años antes, con carreras de pikta y colorea para zurdos. Carreras que la sociedad no demanda, pero a la elite interesa


----------



## auyador (27 Dic 2022)

"Euskadi", nombre inventado por Sabino Arana


----------



## ELOS (27 Dic 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Muchísima gente aparentemente honrada ha vendido su alma al diablo en el país vasco. Se han puesto de perfil pensado que con el asesinato de niños y de víctimas inocentes conseguirían subir algo su nivel de vida y sobre todo, quedar por encima de sus vecinos. Que para eso ellos son mejores, son la raza primigenia, el pueblo escogido. Ellos se merecen más que los demás. Si hay poco que repartir, se merecen más. Y si hay abundancia, se merecen mucho más que el resto. Siempre más que los demás. Y si para conseguirlo hay que mirar para otro lado mientran revientan la carne inocente, pues se mira. Hasta los curas miran hacia otro lado en el país vasco, los niños desparramados no eran hijos de Dios, algo habrían hecho.
> 
> Han sido varias generaciones de vascos y de gentes de fuera que llegaron allí a ver lo que podían rascar con tanta matanza. Están todos malditos.
> Y ahora pazuzu ha ido a cobrarles a todos la factura. Con el IVA incluido, un IVA que se quedará en su tierra como Dios manda que para eso el infierno tiene allí su sede social.



Y quien dice País Vasco, dice Cagaluña


----------



## auyador (27 Dic 2022)

_



Mas, ¿será posible que un español entre en mi familia?, ¿será posible que mi única hermana venga a ser mujer de un maketo?… Si tal acontece, ¡juro por la sangre de mi raza que he de largarme al fin del mundo, para no ver más a quienes así y por un plato de lentejas, menosprecian a su raza y venden a su patria!

Hacer clic para expandir...


_








La hija sexy, 'madrileña' y profesora de español de Andoni Ortuzar, presidente del PNV


En 2014, Andoni Ortuzar, presidente del Partido Nacionalista Vasco (PNV) publicó un tuit en el que decía: "Preferiría que mis hijas fueran antes a Alemania que a España. Hay que as




www.elmundo.es








> Alega el nacionalismo vasco que la lengua de los vascos es el euskera



Y sin embargo no se obligan a usar euskera ni a aprenderlo, pero tu si:


> Esforzarse en el aprendizaje y dominio, oral y escrito, del euskara, usarlo y contribuir a
> su utilización dentro y fuera del Partido.





https://www.eaj-pnv.eus/adjuntos/docs_estaticos/derechos_y_obligaciones.pdf





> dicen que les parece estupendo llenar Hernani de moros y que la mitad de los chavales en muchos colegios tengan padres no ya de fuera del bosque de euskos, sino de fuera de España.



_Yo prefiero a un negro, negro, que hable euskera que a un blanco que lo ignore _(Arzallus)


----------



## auyador (27 Dic 2022)

galdubat dijo:


> El priner hito, es la impulsion de universidades 15 años antes, con carreras de pikta y colorea para zurdos. Carreras que la sociedad no demanda, pero a la elite interesa








Endogamia: La UPV "apuesta decididamente por el uso EXCLUSIVO de euskera"


https://www.cronicavasca.com/sociedad/upv-ehu-pisa-acelerador-hacia-universidad-solo-en-euskera-primando-lengua-sobre-talento_498807_102.html Digo yo que si es por cambiar forzadamente de idioma, el paso lógico es el cambio a inglés Bipolaridad, ¡necesitamos atraer talento...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

El tema Pais Vasco no merece la pena ser discutido.

Los que se han quedado saben perfectamente en donde y a que se han quedado. No hay que darle mas vueltas. El ultimo capitulo de la serie es simplemente la lucha ETA-PNV por ver quien se queda el cortijo definitivamente...


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (27 Dic 2022)

La sociedad vasca está profundamente enferma. Da igual so ETA ya no mata: todo lo que sustentaba ese terrorismo (odio, supremacismo, maldad pura) sigue más vivo que nunca.

No son solo la basura bildutarra, también están los recogenueces, los que "comprenden" a la basura y los que miran hacia otro lado y te dicen que en el País Vasco "no pasa nada".

Un pueblo que venera a un enfermo mental diagnosticado como Sabino Arana, fundador de una patria basada en el odio y el desprecio a los de fuera ni tiene futuro ni se lo merece.


----------



## CommiePig (27 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Euskadi es una virtualidad superpuesta a una tierra ancestral de España.



infesta de supremacismo racial fanáticos de la raza pura RH-, xenófobos con lo español, pro inmigración masiva improductiva de voto fácil cautivo RGI


----------



## Lábaro (27 Dic 2022)

Separatistas y separadores imaginando una "Euskadi virtual" que no existe mas que en sus calenturientas cabezas...


----------



## workforfood (27 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> El tema Pais Vasco no merece la pena ser discutido.
> 
> Los que se han quedado saben perfectamente en donde y a que se han quedado. No hay que darle mas vueltas. El ultimo capitulo de la serie es simplemente la lucha ETA-PNV por ver quien se queda el cortijo definitivamente...



Macho el PNV es el partido monolítico del País Vasco, HB (ahora bildu) no tiene ninguna posibilidad es un partido más localizado en guipúzcoa donde empata con el PNV, el PSOE siempre vota con el PNV. EL País Vasco es un batzoki gigante donde el dinero público corre a raudales a los empleados públicos de ayuntamientos, diputaciones y gobierno Vasco, tres niveles de funcionarios que cobran una pasta gansa.


*Gobierno Vasco*(desde 1980):
1980-1985: Carlos Garaikoetxea (EAJ-PNV)
1985-1999: José Antonio Ardanza (EAJ-PNV)
1999-2009: Juan José Ibarretxe (EAJ-PNV)
2009-2012: Patxi López (PSE-EE)
2012-actualidad: Iñigo Urkullu (EAJ-PNV)


El PNV fue el primer partido antes que el PPSOE que se dio cuenta que si riegas de dinero el empleo público (ayuntamientos, ertzaintza, osakidetza, educación) tienes voto cautivo para siempre.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Macho el PNV es el partido monolítico del País Vasco, HB (ahora bildu) no tiene ninguna posibilidad es un partido más localizado en guipúzcoa donde empata con el PNV, el PSOE siempre vota con el PNV. EL País Vasco es un batzoki gigante donde el dinero público corre a raudales a los empleados públicos de ayuntamientos, diputaciones y gobierno Vasco, tres niveles de funcionarios que cobran una pasta gansa.
> 
> *Gobierno Vasco*(desde 1980):
> 1980-1985: Carlos Garaikoetxea (EAJ-PNV)
> ...



Soy vasco. Nieto de gente del PNV. Hijo de gente del PNV. Hermano de alta funcionaria del GV...

Veo a Otegi gobernando, quizás por la distancia que me da el ver el pollo aquel desde fuera.


----------



## workforfood (27 Dic 2022)

Mira hasta gana el PNV en guipúzcoa las útimas generales y eso antes no pasaba.









Resultados Electorales en Gipuzkoa: Elecciones Generales 2019


Conoce los resultados de las Elecciones Generales 2019 en Gipuzkoa: número de votos, diputados y senadores al Congreso y Senado por comunidades, provincias y municipios con EL PAÍS.




resultados.elpais.com





El PNV cada año que hay elecciones consigue más escaños, rasca escaños en Guipúzcoa y en Álava en Vizcaya es partido absolutamente hegemónico, ahí le vota toda la margen izquierda en masa, voto antiguo del PSOE desaparecido por completo. La gente de fuera se confunde mucho con lo que pasa en Euskadi y todavía se creen que hay esa división entre maketos, etarras y recogenueces. La gente va a lo práctico euskaldunización masiva para entrar en el conglomerado funcionarial del PNV. Esto es una sociedad que solo quiere "colocarse" y con emigración moronegra subvencionada. La única ideología es meterse en el batzoki y medrar ya sea que sus padres o abuelos vinieron de Extremadura, Salamanca o Zamora. Pero vamos población igual que en 1970 la comunidad de Madrid 2 millones más.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (27 Dic 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> La sociedad vasca está profundamente enferma. Da igual so ETA ya no mata: todo lo que sustentaba ese terrorismo (odio, supremacismo, maldad pura) sigue más vivo que nunca.
> 
> No son solo la basura bildutarra, también están los recogenueces, los que "comprenden" a la basura y los que miran hacia otro lado y te dicen que en el País Vasco "no pasa nada".
> 
> Un pueblo que venera a un enfermo mental diagnosticado como Sabino Arana, fundador de una patria basada en el odio y el desprecio a los de fuera ni tiene futuro ni se lo merece.



La verdad es que el nivel de maldad alcanzado en muchas partes del PV es espeluznante. Aquí, cuanto más reflexionas (en otras facetas de la vida sucede al contrario), te vas dando cuenta de que la cosa es mucho, mucho peor que la primera impresión. Es el puto mal. Es que tenías a párrocos que se negaban a oficiar el funeral del vecino asesinado, o se negaba a sacar el féretro por la puerta principal de la iglesia. Tenías que a los familiares del asesinado la gente del pueblo le hacía el vacío. Yo me pregunto, ¿esto podría pasar en Cádiz o en Cáceres? Me cuesta creerlo.

El nacionalismo vasco es el puro mal, comparable al nazismo alemán. Pero aquí no sólo no recapacitan, sino que a cada año que pasa más se hunden en el mal.

Me da profunda vergüenza que sean españoles.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Mira hasta gana el PNV en guipúzcoa las útimas generales y eso antes no pasaba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo en la parte del "medrar". Guecho, antes reducto pepero, ahora es una cueva de "nuevos peneuveros" de la hostia, porque es lo que dices: el PNV es el que reparte el alpiste.

Pero sigo pensando que Otegi llegara a presidente, porque no puede haber paguita/placita para todos (que es lo que quiere el vasco), eso genera muchísima fricción que ya no se ventila a nivel "independentzia", en algunas elecciones se montara una especie de revuelo tipo Podemos 2.0 (cuando Podemos andaba a tope), el PSE se cagara por las patas, sobre todo si en Madrid manda el "fajcijmoh" y todo aquello acabara como una especie de PSC + ERC... pacto de progreso y tal...


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (27 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Mira hasta gana el PNV en guipúzcoa las útimas generales y eso antes no pasaba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo, y que me corrijan, que PNV y Bildu están funcionando (queriendo o sin querer) como el poli bueno y el poli malo. Al final el patrón se repite... El PNV está llevándose muchos votos (las nueces...) de gente que, sin haber sido nacionalista, no traga con Bildu porque sabe quiénes son y les espanta. El PNV al final está aglomerando el voto anti Bildu, pero me da (como ya han apuntado) que esta no es una estrategia sostenible en el tiempo.


----------



## workforfood (27 Dic 2022)

Es que aquí la peña sigue hablando de ETA del cura que no oficiaba funerales y de cuentos de viejas, cuando eso desapareció hace tiempo vamos eso es vivir fuera de la realidad ese tema ha desaparecido por completo. Macho habla de la Euskadi actual no me hables de la época del cojo mantecas, pero es que hay gente que se ha quedado en esa época. Euskadi funciona como un cortijo público gigantesco, lo privado cada vez va a menos, se vive de rentas y la sociedad se está envejeciendo a marchas forzadas, esa es la realidad. Hay una clase social enorme que vive prácticamente flotando muchos maketos con EGA, todo el empledo público aquí se vive cada vez más tipo elysium, pero otros siguen con su rollo ETA y maketos.


----------



## Falcatón (27 Dic 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer con el estercolero baskongao *es quitárselo de encima*.
> 
> A partir de ahí qué más da.
> 
> ¡Otegi presidente!



Vale, pero a mi Navarra que la dejen en paz.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (27 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Es que aquí la peña sigue hablando de ETA del cura que no oficiaba funerales y de cuentos de viejas, cuando eso desapareció hace tiempo vamos eso es vivir fuera de la realidad ese tema ha desaparecido por completo. Macho habla de la Euskadi actual no me hables de la época de cojo mantecas, pero es que hay gente que se ha quedado en esa época. Euskadi funciona como un cortijo público gigantesco, lo privado cada vez va a menos y la sociedad se está envejeciendo a marchas forzadas, esa es la realidad.



Lo diabólico de todo aquello no era el acto en sí, la anécdota, sino el hecho de que la gente fuera CAPAZ de semejante vileza. Y lo triste es que en el PV no ha habido una revolución moral como pudo haber en Alemania tras el nazismo. El potencial para el Mal sigue intacto, las mentalidades no han cambiado. Es un error pensar que esto es cosa del pasado, cuando es de rabiosa actualidad.


----------



## thanos2 (27 Dic 2022)

Bueno, la realidad es tremendamente irónica y mucho más tozuda y cabezota que el lavado de cerebro que hacen los políticos con cualquier causa para vivir del cuento mientras dura su carrera política.y te enseña también la mira tan corta que tiene el pueblo vasco.

Vivieron décadas de la peor existencia posible, encerrados en un terruño donde unos se sentían oprimidos pero eran cómplices de los verdugos que asesinaban y hacían que el día a día fuese un continuo pisar cristales. Todo por luchar por símbolos, un supuesto ADN vasco, una lengua, etc.

Y llega el siglo XX y los mismo políticos que apoyaban que te sacrificases por la patria vasca la han regalado a África, Rumanía y Sudamérica, llenándose los bolsillos y sabiendo que si quieren seguir viviendo del cuento ahora tienen que engañar a los africanos y sudamericanos comprándolos con ayudas y tratando de utilizar el mismo cuento de la superioridad étnica, aunque tengan que decirles que el chipotle vasco y el chili vasco son mejores y los inventaron ellos allí.

Y así, la sangre, el odio y el mal ambiente que se podían haber evitado durante décadas han salido gratis, porque los futuros vascos hablan ya wolof y dicen multumesc, o tienen el español de su país de origen como la verdadera patria a proteger, junto con sus fajitas y sus bailes de refrote.
Y todo pagado con el dinero de los vascos: ironías de la vida, con Franco estaban más protegidos culturalmente que con los políticos nacionalistas


----------



## todoayen (27 Dic 2022)

Cosas del pasado que se homenajean en el presente


----------



## cujo (27 Dic 2022)

El país Vasco se mantiene a la RGI ... esas 40.000 familias moras y subsaharianas q llenan pisos , colegios , ...
En cuanto no haya dinero para la RGI , estos desaparecen y miles de pisos se quedarán sin inquilino , cayendo la población y los precios de los pisos al abismo.
Miles de maestros se quedarán mano sobre mano y miles de trabajadores de lo social se irán al paro.
El país Vasco es un anciano chutado de drogas y por eso parece sano. En cuanto mercedes ,iberdrola y petronor digan adiós ... se jodio el invento .
Salvo cuatro zonas de Guipúzcoa y algo de Alava q seguirán viviendo de caf, orona , irizar etc el resto del país Vasco es carne de cementerio.
Bilbao volverá a ser el puerto de la meseta y gracias.
No soy muy optimista.
Halal a tope


----------



## Genis Vell (27 Dic 2022)

Enésimo hilo donde se echa mierda, con toda la razón, sobre los vascos no filoetarras por su cobardía y por no salir a la puta calle y reventar a ostias a los putos asesinos pero a su vez obviando que ETA mataba en toda España, que las manifestaciones estaban bien señaladas en fecha y lugar y que cientos de herriko tabernas poblaban el País Vasco y ni una sola vez en décadas hubo una respuesta popular violenta de españoles de otras regiones o autóctonos, ya no digo agresiones físicas, si no contra sus lugares de reunión y adoctrinamiento.
Donde estaban esos valientes españoles de regiones donde ETA había matado a sus hijos y mujeres, hermanos y padres, niños y mayores... Donde están ahora cuando se homenajea a un etarra acercado...

Que no se vengan arriba porque todos los españoles vascongados o no fueron unos cobardes en cuanto a ETA, mucha manifa, muchas manos blancas, mucho dolor por Miguel Ángel Blanco... Pero 0 herriko reventadas, 0 sedes de HB atacadas, 0 contramanifas... Todos en sus casitas calentitos, exigiendo algo que ellos no hacían, tras esas muertes las calles del País Vasco deberían haber ardido y no lo hicieron, que le pedís al maketo o al casero de turno que no estáis dispuestos a hacer vosotros...

Y sí, el PV se va al carajo como el resto de España y caso todo el mundo occidental.


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (27 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Yo por mi parte he tenido contacto con gente realmente magnífica, de la "diáspora". Un ex-periodista que me alquilaba un piso y un antiguo profesor mío de instituto, de químicas. Gente íntegra, trabajadora, extraordinaria, seria, etc. Es una tierra que ha dado gente estupenda, pero yo no voy a comprar cierta leyenda rosa que ves por algunos lares, la que habla de una tierra de gente "noble", "amigos para toda la vida", etc. Hablamos de un lugar donde en un pueblo mataban a un vecino de un tiro en la nuca mientras se tomaba un café, y la gente del pueblo callaba, lo celebraba o directamente había dado el chivatazo. Es un nivel de maldad que te revuelve el estómago.



Yo también he tenido contacto con esa gente. Nombre y 8 apellidos vascos. Prefirieron salir de allí antes que pagar a ETA. El tiempo ha sido generoso con ellos librandoles de la inmundicia moral de esa parte de España


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> La muerte de Euskadi
> 
> 
> El País Vasco es una tierra de contradicciones. Por ejemplo, hay payasos proetarras. Aunque sin caer en la coulrofobia, los payasos siempre me han dado una cantidad moderada de grima, con sus sonrisas perpetuas, su existencia unidimensional como seres dedicados a la diversión, etc. Nunca me han...
> ...



No lo he leído pero si cayera una bomba atómica y destruyera todo el país Vasco hundiéndolo en las profundidades del averno y exterminando a todos los vascos estaría un mes celebrándolo con champán.


----------



## ahondador (27 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> La muerte de Euskadi
> 
> 
> El País Vasco es una tierra de contradicciones. Por ejemplo, hay payasos proetarras. Aunque sin caer en la coulrofobia, los payasos siempre me han dado una cantidad moderada de grima, con sus sonrisas perpetuas, su existencia unidimensional como seres dedicados a la diversión, etc. Nunca me han...
> ...




Euskadi ? Es por ahí por donde viven los vasconios de rh magrebita ?


----------



## EL BIGOTES (27 Dic 2022)

Todo es fácil desde lejos, soy vasco, quizás si me hubieran dejado elegir hubiera sido de algún otro sitio donde hiciera más calor, pero es lo que hay. A mí me ha tocado siempre pelear contra el sistema aquí instaurado y os aseguro que es una auténtica heroicidad. Así que aunque solo sea por la gente que ha pensado como yo y ha tenido que tragar mierda como yo, exijo que no me metan en ese generalismo acerca de los vascos y sus comportamientos, aquí como en Murcia, Alicante o Madrid hay de todo.


----------



## Lubinillo (27 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Euskadi es una virtualidad superpuesta a una tierra ancestral de España.



Como puede llegar una supuesta persona a ser tan necia? Ambas son lo mismo y uno, el Estado. Un Estado que ha despojado a los pueblos ibéricos de sus culturas y formas de vida. Un Estado que es fallido por mucho qué algunos se empeñen.


----------



## George Orwell (27 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Francamente apenas tengo contacto con el País Vasco, cuando he tenido que tratar a vascos, estando en Madrid, siempre por asuntos laborales, algo me ha quedado muy claro, nula tolerancia a la disidencia, todo lo que se aparte de X es "facha" y está mal. Y te lo hacen saber de malas. Al parecer todos se esfuerzan en pensar "correcto". Alguien dirá "pues como en el resto de España". Yo diría que elevado al cubo. Es mi experiencia.



Todo depende de la zona y/o el tipo de gente que tenga contratada la empresa con la que trabajaste. Yo diría que en general, al menos en trabajos tipo ingeniería, fabricación, etc. hay una buena cultura del trabajo donde prima ser profesional por encima de tonterías ideológicas. Dicho esto, se está degradando a marchas forzadas lo poco bueno que queda por aquí en todos los sentidos.

Yo en general no me he encontrado esos casos que describes. Los hay; pero son más bien residuales (en los dos sentidos de la palabra). Y lo digo viviéndolo desde dentro. Una cosa es que la gente tenga la mente podrida con ideología cada vez más bolivariana y otra que la gente, en general, afee a otros que no estén alineados con la basura ideológica en un ámbito profesional.

Con todo, poco queda para que sea algo mucho más habitual porque, como digo, se están perdiendo todos los valores.


----------



## lagartiniano (27 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> EUSKADI ES UNA MIERDA DE UN PAYASO INCEL LLAMADO SABINO QUE COPIO LA BANDERA DE UK Y SE INVENTO UNA NACION
> 
> ESE BASTARDO TENIA QUE HABERSE AHOGADO AL NACER, DE LA QUE NOS HUBIERAMOS LIBRADO



Si este hubiera llegado e tener un enorme ejército, ríete de lo que fue el tercer reich.

Tiene muchísimas frases célebres como esas de ejemplo.


----------



## George Orwell (27 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Me caen mal, como los catalanes. Con no ir por allí ni tener relación con ellos listo.



No nos parecemos en nada a los catalanes. Gracias a Dios.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> La muerte de Euskadi
> 
> 
> El País Vasco es una tierra de contradicciones. Por ejemplo, hay payasos proetarras. Aunque sin caer en la coulrofobia, los payasos siempre me han dado una cantidad moderada de grima, con sus sonrisas perpetuas, su existencia unidimensional como seres dedicados a la diversión, etc. Nunca me han...
> ...




empiezas mal nombrando a vascongadas o provincias vascas , como "euskadi" , palabro inventado por los naziSSeparatistas con el maketo sabino arana a la cabeza , para nombrar a su reich narnia que jamas en la historia existió


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (27 Dic 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> empiezas mal nombrando a vascongadas o provincias vascas , como "euskadi" , palabro inventado por los naziSSeparatistas con el charnego sabino arana a la cabeza , para nombrar a su reich narnia que jamas en la historia existió



Algunos no pilláis que uso el palabro Euskadi adrede 100%. Vasconia ha sido subsumida por el engendro Euskadi, un demonio nacionalista que en estos momentos está en proceso de matar al huésped. Euskadi existe y es toda la costra que ha cubierto aquella tierra y la ha podrido posiblemente de manera irreversible.

Esa tierra solo renacerá cuando se despoje de la palabra Euskadi, la Union Jack daltónica y el universo simbólico araniano.


----------



## workforfood (27 Dic 2022)

No exageres el RGI es el chocolate del loro de un presupuesto de 21 mil millones del gobierno Vasco se dedican 500 millones a RGI. Porque no sé si alguien trabaja en este foro pero el mercado laboral se mueve casi en exclusiva por trifásicos en Euskadi.


----------



## Jotagb (27 Dic 2022)

De aquí dos días será euskadiak Morok. Así que no pasa nada.


----------



## murti-bing (27 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Esa tierra solo renacerá cuando se despoje de la palabra Euskadi, la Union Jack daltónica y el universo simbólico araniano



Cataplún chimpún. No se puede decir más claro,


----------



## murti-bing (27 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Tenías que a los familiares del asesinado la gente del pueblo le hacía el vacío. Yo me pregunto, ¿esto podría pasar en Cádiz o en Cáceres? Me cuesta creerlo.



No, esto es imposible en Andalucía por mucho que el miserable del Araña dijera que en las peleas andaluzas corría la traicionera sangre de la navaja. Tenemos muchas miserias en Andalucía pero a eso no llegamos, al menos de esa manera. Es triste lo que contáis.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (27 Dic 2022)

Euskadi es un invento de la caterva mafiosa y endogamica peneuvista vizcainosa. Han pasado de un racismo no visto ntes en Espña, que ni en la epoca de la limpieza de sangre, a un globalismo follamorenos panchos africanistas que esta llevando este territorio a la ecatombe mas profunda. La kale borroka ha cambiado a la mena borroka que en mismas condiciones oligofrenicas a la par que identitarias, han asolado las calles y plazas de los pueblos y ciudades vascongadas.


----------



## LMLights (27 Dic 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Euskadi no se lo que es.
> 
> En donde yo vivo se siente la muerte de una cultura y su suplantación por una nueva forma de vida más halal



*GORA ATHLETIC*, GAZTEDI GORRI ZURIA


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> *GORA ATHLETIC*, GAZTEDI GORRI ZURIA



Los negros son horripilantes pero este es espantoso. 
feo hasta decir vasca


----------



## Lábaro (27 Dic 2022)

Elecciones autonomicas vascas desde Principios de siglo (Más o menos cuando arrancó con fuerza el "Euscoglobalismo")

2001: 21% de abstención

2005: 32% " "

2009: 35,32% " "

2012: 36,04% " "

2016: 39,98% " "

2020 : 49,22% " "

Separatistas y separadores me podran contar historias sobre la "Euskadi virtual" en la que creen que vivimos hoy dia los vascos,pero como se ve en estos demoledores datos,la cruda realidad actual vasca es otra bien diferente...

Esta y no otra,es la verdadera resistencia actual frente al "Euscoglobalismo" jelchale.Ahora mismo equivaldria a la mitad de censo electoral comprendiendo a cerca de 800.000 vascos (Entre los que orgullosamente me incluyo)

Resumiendo : Una sociedad vasca industrial madura,formada y escarmentada de falsos salvapatrias que hoy dia no quiere ni Guatemala (PNV),ni Guatepeor (Bildu,VOX,PPSOE,etc)

Hunos y hotros podeis inventaros Euscalerrias y Vascongadas virtuales,pero en realidad esto es lo que hay...


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> No nos parecemos en nada a los catalanes. Gracias a Dios.



Tanto monta, monta tanto.


----------



## Gordoharinas final boss (27 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Tanto monta, monta tanto.



No falla la puta retrasada vieja feminazi ésta, posts de 3 palabras, decir que folla mucho en muchos hilos, odiar a los puteros, y así todo el día. Eres una ameba retrasada, a ver si la palmas y te dejamos de ver por aquí, inutil de mierda


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

Gordoharinas final boss dijo:


> No falla la puta retrasada vieja feminazi ésta, posts de 3 palabras, decir que folla mucho en muchos hilos, odiar a los puteros, y así todo el día. Eres una ameba retrasada, a ver si la palmas y te dejamos de ver por aquí, inutil de mierda



Calla maricón.

Vete ya a la sauna que abre a las 17h.


----------



## Lego. (27 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> El tema Pais Vasco no merece la pena ser discutido.
> 
> Los que se han quedado saben perfectamente en donde y a que se han quedado. No hay que darle mas vueltas. El ultimo capitulo de la serie es simplemente la lucha ETA-PNV por ver quien se queda el cortijo definitivamente...



Ni ETA ni PNV. Será una taifa del califato de Nueva Al-Andalus


----------



## Lego. (27 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Esta y no otra,es la verdadera resistencia actual frente al "Euscoglobalismo" jelchale.Ahora mismo equivaldria a la mitad de censo electoral comprendiendo a cerca de 800.000 vascos (Entre los que orgullosamente me incluyo)




Tremenda resistencia, no ir a votar. Quienes manejan los hilos tienen que estar acojonadísimos.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (27 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Tremenda resistencia, no ir a votar. Quienes manejan los hilos tienen que estar acojonadísimos.



Están los abertzales cagaditos con la abstención. Como lleguen al porcentaje mágico volverán a poner las banderas españolas, por miedo a represalias.


----------



## Lego. (27 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Están los abertzales cagaditos con la abstención. Como lleguen al porcentaje mágico volverán a poner las banderas españolas, por miedo a represalias.



Puede haber un 90% de abstención y no pasaría nada. La noche electoral saldrían los Pachis y los Arnaldos a decir que "toman nota" y que "serán más sensibles", y luego el lunes se reparten el parlamento y as instituciones atendiendo a los votos emitidos, como manda el reglamento. Y p'alante.


----------



## Nicors (27 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> *GORA ATHLETIC*, GAZTEDI GORRI ZURIA



Los vascos sois bereberes, por eso os gustan la morenegrada.


----------



## tovarovsky (27 Dic 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Lo mas ironico es que toda la mierda que echaba contra el resto de españoles en realidad se refería A LOS NAVARROS, los que se quieren ahora anexionar.. porque en su época vió algo parecido a la famosa "manada" en su momento, y mas de cuatro matados haciendo eso en vizcaya precisamente por navarros a liarla por ahi
> 
> La segunda cita no es tan locura y mas viendo lo actual, ¡ un adelantado a su época ! salvo porque no lo dijo a futuro sino a presente y en aquella época dudo que fuesen como hoy día..
> 
> ...



Y que andas tu por Miami, fuiste a ver el Jai Alai o que?


----------



## Gorrino (27 Dic 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Euskadi no se lo que es.
> 
> En donde yo vivo se siente la muerte de una cultura y su suplantación por una nueva forma de vida más halal



TENEÍS LOS QUE OS MERECÉIS, PERROS, Y SI HABÉIS VOTADO MIERDA, ES PORQUE ESTARÍAIS HARTOS DE VUESTRA CULTURA Y PREFERÍAIS LA MORA A LA ESPAÑOLA PORQUE TENÉIS ENCEFALOGRAMA PLANO, A LA ALTURA DE LA DE UN SIMIO. TE ENTERAS? O SOIS NIÑOS IRRESPONSABLES?


----------



## Lábaro (27 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Tremenda resistencia, no ir a votar. Quienes manejan los hilos tienen que estar acojonadísimos.



No te enteras de nada : La abstencion no es el fin sino un buen sintoma del hartazgo popular que viniendo de una sociedad industrial formada y escarmentada de la politica,puede derivar en algo mas interesante que votar al ultimo salvapatrias de moda...y que os la volvera a meter doblada porque vivimos en una Partitocracia y muchos ingenuos aun no os habeis enterado...


----------



## Gorrino (27 Dic 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Yo tampoco he tenido relación con vascos viviendo en el extranjero, excepto con una progre gilipollas y criptoindepe.
> Con los catalanes ha sido horrible… 99.99% indepe y de los que sueltan su mierda en fiestas/reuniones/conciertos. Huyo de ellos como de la peste.
> Y aquí en Bélgica cuela a menudo su discurso, especialmente en el ambiente artístico… lo venden de puta madre a un pueblo que carece de identidad.
> Y por otra parte me es imposible pensar que más de 7 millones de personas son como los lerdos que me han caído en suerte, así que me mantengo en el “no tengo absolutamente nada contra los catalanes pero los indepes hieden a rancio con su provincianismo mal llevado”.
> Soy el único que vive fuera que ha experimentado ésto?



Vivo en Cataluña y he vivido en Guipúzcoa y prefiero a los indepes catalanes de largo.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (27 Dic 2022)

Excelente noticia. Brindare con champanya cuando el pueblo vasco desaparezca.


----------



## Gorrino (27 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> No te enteras de nada : La abstencion no es el fin sino un buen sintoma del hartazgo popular que viniendo de una sociedad industrial formada y escarmentada de la politica,puede derivar en algo mas interesante que votar al ultimo salvapatrias de moda...y que os la volvera a meter doblada porque vivimos en una Partitocracia y muchos ingenuos aun no os habeis enterado...



El único régimen eficaz, ahora mismo, es uno autárquico, como en China, lo cual pasa por mandar a un campo de reeducación al 80% de la población vasca.


----------



## Gorrino (27 Dic 2022)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Excelente noticia. Brindare con champanya cuando el pueblo vasco desaparezca.



Yo iré a cortar el árbol de Gernica y cagarme en sus raíces.


----------



## Lábaro (27 Dic 2022)

Por lo demas,menudo "nivel" el de estos hilos infantiloides de separatistas y separadores que harian llorar de verguenza ajena a un crio de preescolar : Topicos sonrojantes,insultos,villaarriba contra villaabajo,palurdos que no tienen ni idea de politica ni Historia,bravuconadas baratas,etc,etc,etc

En fin,de donde no hay...


----------



## Lego. (27 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> No te enteras de nada : La abstencion no es el fin sino un buen sintoma del hartazgo popular que viniendo de una sociedad industrial formada y escarmentada de la politica,puede derivar en algo mas interesante que votar al ultimo salvapatrias de moda...y que os la volvera a meter doblada porque vivimos en una Partitocracia y muchos ingenuos aun no os habeis enterado...



No he hablado de ningún salvapatrias. Esto con votos ya no se arregla. Y absteniéndose menos todavía.

Si el plan consiste en que después de una gran abstención la gente saldrá a la calle a recuperar sus derechos a las bravas, con huelgas generales y palacios rodeados, que lo hagan directamente.

Sospecho que lo de esperar a esa abstención de fantasía es la excusa para no hacerlo porque en el fondo saben que son minoría. Y además una minoría menguante.

La única revuelta popular que veo probable a medio plazo, dos o tres décadas, es la que instaurará la república islámica.


----------



## Gorrino (27 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305491



Gisele está con un blanco jugador de fútbol americano. A ese negro le meto una patada en la cabeza y como tiene las rodillas no puede ni correr detrás mía o combatir con agilidad contra mí. Propaganda barata.


----------



## Lábaro (27 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> El único régimen eficaz, ahora mismo, es uno autárquico, como en China, lo cual pasa por mandar a un campo de reeducación al 80% de la población vasca.



Un ejemplo de lo que digo : Bobadas e insultos que dan verguenza ajena de lo infantiloides que son...

En fin,antes de mandarte al ignore,una pregunta : ¿Cuantos añitos tienes?...


----------



## Ballenero37 (27 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Yo por mi parte he tenido contacto con gente realmente magnífica, de la "diáspora". Un ex-periodista que me alquilaba un piso y un antiguo profesor mío de instituto, de químicas. Gente íntegra, trabajadora, extraordinaria, seria, etc. Es una tierra que ha dado gente estupenda, pero yo no voy a comprar cierta leyenda rosa que ves por algunos lares, la que habla de una tierra de gente "noble", "amigos para toda la vida", etc. Hablamos de un lugar donde en un pueblo mataban a un vecino de un tiro en la nuca mientras se tomaba un café, y la gente del pueblo callaba, lo celebraba o directamente había dado el chivatazo. Es un nivel de maldad que te revuelve el estómago.



El nivel de hipocresia con los de fuera en el pais vasco es inimaginable, no te haces ni una minima idea, de todos modos en otras comunidades tmbn lo he visto, en todas se cuecen habas.


----------



## Ballenero37 (27 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ni ETA ni PNV. Será una taifa del califato de Nueva Al-Andalus



No se que sera peor si una taifa o los guarros que habia antes, que ahora dsd queesta lleno de moros estan recogidos en casa.
Antes no habia muchas agresiones, aunque quemaban cosas y lo jodian todo.
Hoy con los moros hay agresiones por doquier pero ya no hay guarros y lo que hay estan escondidos.


----------



## Lábaro (27 Dic 2022)

He visto episodios de Barrio Sesamo con mas madurez y pŕofundidad que este tipo de hilos,asi que mando un par de mermados al ignore y me piro en busca de lecturas mas amenas e inteligentes...

PD : Los mermaos podeis seguir el partido vascos contra españoles (En realidad batasunos contra voxemitas) y asi subis vuestra estima creyendoos las tonterias infantiles que largais...


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Yo iré a cortar el árbol de Gernica y cagarme en sus raíces.



Ecocida, más que ecocida.


----------



## Ballenero37 (27 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Elecciones autonomicas vascas desde Principios de siglo (Más o menos cuando arrancó con fuerza el "Euscoglobalismo")
> 
> 2001: 21% de abstención
> 
> ...



Los que votan en las autonomicas votan al pnv en manada, votaran pocos pero todos a los guarros, joder si en estas ultimas creo que la unica de vox fue la mia.


----------



## randomizer (27 Dic 2022)

*



El final de ruta del nacionalismo vasco compliant con el globalismo de última hora será un negro de Bermeo diciéndole a un chino de Madrid que deje de oprimirle, y que los vascos somos un pueblo distinto y milenario.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*HOHOHOHO, BRVTAL


----------



## DonManuel (27 Dic 2022)

La muerte es cultural. La muerte económica no llegará mientras España le siga regalando dinero.


----------



## acmecito (27 Dic 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Vale, pero a mi Navarra que la dejen en paz.



Olvidate de Navarra, ya está en proceso de asimilación.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (27 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> He visto episodios de Barrio Sesamo con mas madurez y pŕofundidad que este tipo de hilos,asi que mando un par de mermados al ignore y me piro en busca de lecturas mas amenas e inteligentes...
> 
> PD : Los mermaos podeis seguir el partido vascos contra españoles (En realidad batasunos contra voxemitas) y asi subis vuestra estima creyendoos las tonterias infantiles que largais...



Lo de llamar a los demás inmaduros, infantiles e ignorantes estaría mucho mejor si se acompañara de alguna prueba.


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> EUSKADI ES UNA MIERDA DE UN PAYASO INCEL LLAMADO SABINO QUE COPIO LA BANDERA DE UK Y SE INVENTO UNA NACION
> 
> ESE BASTARDO TENIA QUE HABERSE AHOGADO AL NACER, DE LA QUE NOS HUBIERAMOS LIBRADO





Era un psicopata de manual y encima provinciano, un paleto de cojones que lo suyo era lo bueno y lo demas era peor.

Tipico discurso de paletos gañanazos que no han salido de 5 hectareas en su puta vida.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> No te enteras de nada : La abstencion no es el fin sino un buen sintoma del hartazgo popular que viniendo de una sociedad industrial formada y escarmentada de la politica, *puede derivar en algo mas interesante que votar al ultimo salvapatrias de moda*...y que os la volvera a meter doblada porque vivimos en una Partitocracia y muchos ingenuos aun no os habeis enterado...



Si. Ser socio o del Athletic o de la Real...

No os hagáis pajas con esas historias. No hay en la historia reciente ningún caso en el que la abstención haya fundido al sistema. El PV es un muy buen ejemplo.


----------



## todoayen (27 Dic 2022)

No sé si saldrán ganando cuando surjan las nuevas híbridas vasconegras. Igual salen buenorras o igual salen uruk-hainnsss.


----------



## acmecito (27 Dic 2022)

Polémica por el fichaje del guineano Quicala Bari por el Bilbao Athletic: «¿Esto entra en la filosofía?»


Los usuarios han reaccionado con cierto escepticismo sobre la incorporación del extremo procedente del Portugalete



www.abc.es






Me descojono, chavales. 

De donde sea y del color que sea excepto de cualquier territorio español no baskongao.


----------



## Lego. (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (27 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1306174



Y el carca racista de Sabino se quejaba del baile agarrao. Si se levantara de la tumba...


----------



## Hermericus (27 Dic 2022)

Lo más cutre y esperpéntico de todo es que la enorme mayoría de nazionatas vascos son en realidad vascongados. Gente mayoritariamente castellana que se vasconizaron y pasaron a odiar a Castlla y a España por ka alucinación que les produjo la hidalguía universal (si eres vasco tienes limpieza de sangre) y la subsiguiente invención de una historia txiripitiflautica.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Dic 2022)

El verdadero cáncer, los verdaderos HP de esa tierra maldita no son los batasunos. Esos solo son subnormales cum laude, los tontos del pueblo a los que les lavaron el cerebro para odiar y matar.

El cáncer es el PNV. Ellos fueron los ricachones que sentados en sus mansiones lavaban el cerebro recogiendo nueces. Nunca fueron indepes, saben perfectamente que las Vascpngadas indepes no son viables, ademas de que habría partición y guerra civil.


----------



## Walter Eucken (27 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El verdadero cáncer, los verdaderos HP de esa tierra maldita no son los batasunos. Esos solo son subnormales cum laude a los que les lavaron el cerebro para odiar y matar.
> 
> El cáncer es el PNV. Ellos fueron los ricachones que sentados en sus mansiones lavaban el cerebro recogiendo nueces. Nunca fueron indepes, saben perfectamente que las Vascpngadas indepes no son viables, ademas de que habría partición y guerra civil.



Aquí el cáncer está en que para una parte de la derecha española -y para la izquierda aunque por otros motivos- el vasco es poco menos que el español perfecto. Es tragicómico pero es así, es la mitología de la España sin romanizar, la España verdadera, es el vascoiberismo y todo eso. No es solo el hiperprivilegio de la hidalguía universal, es el abrazo de Vergara en plan "pelillos a la mar" o la política económica del S. XIX que sacrificó a media España y el peaje que de alguna manera hay que pagar hasta hoy mismo en forma de cupo y otras prebendas negociadas por el PNV. 

Nunca se ha pasado una factura, no se les ha hecho saber el coste de la no España. Es lógico que la gente sea nacionalista, hay que se tonto para no serlo.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> El único régimen eficaz, ahora mismo, es uno autárquico, como en China, lo cual pasa por mandar a un campo de reeducación al 80% de la población vasca.



Tienes que darte cuenta que el PSOE vasco se ha pasado al lado oscuro. Jamas pactara con PP o VoX y si con ETA. Ya lo hace.

Venderian a su hija a una manada de negros con tal te tener un puesto y sueldo


----------



## Hermericus (27 Dic 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> La muerte es cultural. La muerte económica no llegará mientras España le siga regalando dinero.



Esa es otra. España tiene mecanismos muy sencillos para hundir la economia vasca.

Aplicando el cupo a rajatabla y aumentando la autonomia economica.

Trasladar el BBVA , iberdrola. industrias estatales fuera de Vascongadas, por ejemplo la ferroviaria de Beasain.

Vascongadas no tiene practicamente energia. Ni Alimentos suficientes.

Darles la SS y que tengan que mantener ellos a sus viejos.

No comprar productos vascos.

Etc, etc. En 10 años Vascongadas estaria hundida y la cuarta parte de la poblacion huiría de ahi. Veriamos a docenas de miles de Vascongados largandose a Madrid, Mediterraneo, etc gritando 'yo siempre he sido antinacionalista'


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Esa es otra. España tiene mecanismos muy sencillos para hundir la economia vasca.
> 
> Aplicando el cupo a rajatabla y aumentando la autonomia economica.
> 
> ...



Quita, quita...


----------



## Genis Vell (27 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Aplicando el cupo a rajatabla y aumentando la autonomia economica.
> 
> Trasladar el BBVA , iberdrola. industrias estatales fuera de Vascongadas, por ejemplo la ferroviaria de Beasain.



Puedes elaborar el tema del cupo ¿a qué te refieres? ¿a qué el gobierno central exija un cupo realista?

Respecto a las empresas, el BBVA e Iberdrola entiendo que gran parte de su negocio está en el resto de España, pero ¿CAF? Como lo harías su sede, producción y gran parte de filiales están en el PV y es participada de los empleados y de Kutxbank...


----------



## Toleandro Magno (27 Dic 2022)

En Guipúzcoa hay run run de estar hasta los cojones de Bilbao y Vitoria. Que será será y que puede provocar


----------



## ashe (27 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Y que andas tu por Miami, fuiste a ver el Jai Alai o que?



temas laborales durante 2 semanas (tramitar cosas)


----------



## Hermericus (27 Dic 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Puedes elaborar el tema del cupo ¿a qué te refieres? ¿a qué el gobierno central exija un cupo realista?
> 
> Respecto a las empresas, el BBVA e Iberdrola entiendo que gran parte de su negocio está en el resto de España, pero ¿CAF? Como lo harías su sede, producción y gran parte de filiales están en el PV y es participada de los empleados y de Kutxbank...



Simplemente dándoles autonomía económica total, no hace falta cambiar el estatuto ni el cupo. es mas , aumentarlo.

Y hundirlos economicamente.

Y CAF , muy simple. Dejar de comprar trenes vascos , hacer otra empreas fuera de vascongadas para mantenimiento, infraestruciuras de ferrocarriles.

Y que vayan a Arabia a vender ttenes. podrian enviar a Otegui de agente comercial.

En 3 años, CAF arruinada, se compra por 4 perras y se traslada a Monforte.  , ciudad con una gran historia ferroviaria desnantelada.


----------



## Stormtrooper (27 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> TENEÍS LOS QUE OS MERECÉIS, PERROS, Y SI HABÉIS VOTADO MIERDA, ES PORQUE ESTARÍAIS HARTOS DE VUESTRA CULTURA Y PREFERÍAIS LA MORA A LA ESPAÑOLA PORQUE TENÉIS ENCEFALOGRAMA PLANO, A LA ALTURA DE LA DE UN SIMIO. TE ENTERAS? O SOIS NIÑOS IRRESPONSABLES?



Creo que no me conoces de nada y eso que llevo años en este foro.

Lo que se muere aquí no es la mierda de cultura vasca, lo que se muere aquí es la vida occidental que los de mi generación y anteriores han vivido y crecido mientras se crea una nueva cultura halal.


----------



## etsai (28 Dic 2022)

Habláis de la maldad en Euskadi como si hace tan sólo un año vuestros vecinos y vuestra propia familia no os hubiese repudiado por no pasar por el aro. Ya sabéis a qué me refiero.

Euskadi está maldita y condenada como también lo está el resto de España.


----------



## tothewebs (28 Dic 2022)

Haciendo zapping pase por la ETB, donde se promociona la cultura, el deporte y la lengua Vasca, hasta aqui bien.

Y bueno, si consideramos algo vasco vasco, es la pelota, y ya la cesta punta que la llaman jai-alai, hasta aqui tb correcto.

Pues bueno, tanto vasco, tanto rh, tanta cultura, y llaman a un torneo de cesta punta WINTER SERIES .

No pude evitar echar varias carcajadas al verlo, todo en euskera, menos la denominación del torneo


----------



## auyador (28 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> pero otros siguen con su rollo ETA y maketos.



¿Te refieres a los proetarras homenajeando a etarras o al PNV homenajeando a Sabino Arana?









En los primeros siete meses de 2022 se han celebrado 339 actos de homenaje a etarras


El territorio en el que se han desarrollado más homenajes ha sido Vizcaya, seguido de Guipúzcoa, Navarra, Álava y siete en otras provincias




theobjective.com












El PNV recuerda a Sabino Arana en Sukarrieta


Ortuzar, Atutxa y miembros del EBB acudieron a la ofrenda floral en el 118º aniversario de su fallecimiento




www.deia.eus


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> No, esto es imposible en Andalucía por mucho que el miserable del Araña dijera que en las peleas andaluzas corría la traicionera sangre de la navaja. Tenemos muchas miserias en Andalucía pero a eso no llegamos, al menos de esa manera. Es triste lo que contáis.




El noble pueblo andaluz, sín duda:

"¡A por ellos, oe!" Huelva despide a los guardias civiles que van a Cataluña

¿Hay algo peor que lamerle la bota a los señoritingos a los que imitaba Abascal a caballo?







¿Hay algo peor que venderse por los platos de lentejas del PER y similares?
Sí, lo hay.
Jalear a los esbirros de esos señoritingos y animarlos para que vayan a partir las cabezas de un pueblo hermano.
El noble pueblo andaluz, sin duda...


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ni ETA ni PNV. Será una taifa del califato de Nueva Al-Andalus









Cuando son los españolistas los que usan el árabe y otras lenguas no españolas, calláis como suripantas, que es lo que moralmente parecéis ser.
Sucedió en Tudela, no gobierna Bildu sino Navarra Suma ( es decir: UPN + PP + Ciudadanos)


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Excelente noticia. Brindare con champanya cuando el pueblo vasco desaparezca.



El genocida español de guardia, imagino que cobra algo más por cada defecación en el foro por ser Navidad.


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

Otro hilo en donde, salvo alguna que otra honrada excepción, el supremacismo español echa a pasear su odio y a recordarnos lo mala que era ETA (unas 1000 víctimas), olvidando los crímenes que su estado ha cometido en nombre de ese supremacismo:

*España[editar]*
Artículos principales: _Dictadura de Francisco Franco_, _Terrorismo tardofranquista_ y _Grupos Antiterroristas de Liberación_.
Durante la dictadura de Francisco Franco, a partir de 1939, se practicó el terrorismo de Estado, donde, entre otras acciones, se fusiló a más de 50.000 ciudadanos por diferencias políticas, etc. y encarcelaron otros cientos de miles.

De acuerdo a publicaciones de historiadores de la talla de Julián Casanova o Paul Preston, y precisamente de este último en su libro _El holocausto español_, la cifra aproximada es de 150.000 víctimas inocentes a manos de los sublevados.66 En 2008, el recuento del juez Baltasar Garzón sobre la represión en zona nacional reunió 143.353 víctimas.66

Durante la dictadura franquista, en España funcionaron varios campos de concentración coordinados por el _Servicio de Colonias Penitenciarias Militarizadas_, creado el 8 de octubre de 1939, y dependiente del Estado Mayor del Ejército.67 Terminaron en estos campos de concentración más de medio millón de prisioneros, desde excombatientes del bando republicano o disidentes políticos hasta homosexuales y presos comunes. Se caracterizaron por la explotación laboral de los prisioneros, organizados en batallones de trabajadores, en los que los prisioneros políticos eran utilizados sistemáticamente como esclavos6768 y donde en muchos casos los internados morían por causa de las sumamente malas condiciones de vida y trabajo a las que se encontraban subyugados. Los campos de concentración franquistas eran, al igual que sus homólogos nazis, centros destinados fundamental y casi exclusivamente a la pura y simple ejecución de sus internados.68

Finalizada la dictadura se produjeron numerosos casos del denominado terrorismo tardofranquista hasta principios de los años 1980. Operaron bajo diversos nombres como la Alianza Apostólica Anticomunista (AAA o "Triple A"), Antiterrorismo ETA (ATE), Grupos Armados Españoles (GAE), Guerrilleros de Cristo Rey, Batallón Vasco Español (BVE) y otros de menor resonancia, como los Comandos Antimarxistas, esencialmente dedicados a la violencia callejera contra personas de ideas contrarias. En palabras de un antiguo militar que formó parte de estos grupos, _«eso sólo son siglas, nombres que van saliendo y que se van utilizando conforme se necesita»_. La tutela de los atentados la tenían agentes del servicio secreto franquista SECED (Servicio Central de Documentación), con dinero y manos libres para actuar al margen de la Ley.69 Como consecuencia de sus acciones resultaron muertas unas 66 personas,70 desde militantes de ETA hasta abogados laboralistas de izquierdas (la matanza de Atocha) o sindicalistas de la CNT (Caso Scala), pasando por los izquierdistas asesinados en 1976 durante los denominados sucesos de Montejurra, y ciudadanos que no tenían ninguna relación con la política.

Estos grupos estaban constituidos por elementos civiles, policías y militares, todos ellos afectos al régimen anterior. Los grupos tuvieron vínculos más o menos estrechos con organizaciones terroristas neo-fascistas europeas y americanas y también con grupos de extrema derecha legales como Fuerza Nueva. Su objetivo era eliminar a quienes consideraban "enemigos de la Patria" y contribuir a la desestabilización de la naciente democracia. Conforme ésta fue consolidándose, y tras el fallido golpe de Estado del 23-F, fueron debilitándose, a partir de 1982 se pueden considerar desaparecidos. Se cree que muchos de los antiguos militantes del terrorismo tardofranquista fueron utilizados para constituir los primeros Grupos Antiterroristas de Liberación (GAL), que actuaron durante los gobiernos de Felipe González.

Otros episodios de terrorismo de Estado tuvieron lugar el 15 de enero de 1978 en Barcelona. Ese día se produjo la muerte de 4 personas durante un incendio en una conocida discoteca de la ciudad, sucesos conocidos como Caso Scala, en el cual supuestamente el Estado llevó a cabo acciones para desestabilizar el creciente movimiento anarquista en Cataluña [_cita requerida_].

El 5 de abril de 1978, durante el segundo gobierno Suárez Antonio Cubillo, líder del MPAIC (organización independentista canaria que durante esa época operaba a través de grupos terroristas), resultó gravemente herido en un intento de asesinato en su domicilio en Argel (lugar donde orquestaba todas las operaciones de la organización independentista) la víspera de la cumbre en la ONU a la que este iba a asistir para hablar del _"problema colonial canario"_. Las diligencias judiciales sobre dicho atentado consideraron probado que el intento de asesinato fue organizado desde instancias del Ministerio del Interior español.71

De 1983 a 1987, durante el gobierno socialista de Felipe González en España, se llamó guerra sucia en España a las acciones desarrolladas por los Grupos Antiterroristas de Liberación (GAL), que asesinaron, secuestraron y torturaron a presuntos miembros de la organización terrorista ETA, así como ciudadanos españoles y franceses sin ningún tipo de relación con la banda. Muchos de los mercenarios que habían formado parte de los escuadrones de la muerte tardo franquistas se integraron en estos grupos.

El Tribunal Supremo, en Sentencia de julio de 1998, condenó72 por el caso del secuestro de Segundo Marey al exministro de Interior socialista José Barrionuevo, al secretario de Estado para la Seguridad Rafael Vera, y al gobernador civil de Vizcaya Julián Sancristóbal a diez años de cárcel; a Francisco Álvarez, Miguel Planchuelo y José Amedo a nueve años y seis meses; a Ricardo García Damborenea, secretario general del PSOE en Vizcaya, a siete años; a los expolicías Julio Hierro y Francisco Saiz Ojeda a cinco años y seis meses; a los exagentes José Ramón Corujo y Luis Hens a cinco años, y a Michel Domínguez a dos años y cuatro meses.

En septiembre de 1998 ingresaron en la cárcel, Barrionuevo y Vera, condenados a diez años de prisión, y tres meses después fueron excarcelados gracias a un indulto parcial del gobierno presidido por José María Aznar del Partido Popular.

(Muy light el artículo de la Wikipedia: Terrorismo de Estado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## XRL (28 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



que coño dicen? vaya dialecto  

catalan-valenciano-gallego se entiende pero esa mierda? 

y lo de quntaquinte ya es el no va mas


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> que coño dicen? vaya dialecto
> 
> catalan-valenciano-gallego se entiende pero esa mierda?
> 
> y lo de quntaquinte ya es el no va mas




Aquí, la única mi3rda eres tú, despreciando un idioma que hace parte del acervo común de los pueblos de Hespaña.

Bloqueado por infraser, y animo a las personas decentes que me leen a que hagan lo mismo.


----------



## XRL (28 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Aquí, la única mi3rda eres tú, despreciando un idioma que hace parte del acervo común de los pueblos de Hespaña.
> 
> Bloqueado por infraser, y animo a las personas decentes que me leen a que hagan lo mismo.



en Hespaña todos tendrían que hablar español,con un acento u otro pero todos español

no esos dialectos de mierda

yo soy valenciano y en mi vida he hablado valenciano y como yo millones aquí

eso son cosas de paletos de la Hespaña profundia


----------



## Borzaco (28 Dic 2022)

¿ se refieren a Vascongadas ?


----------



## sivigliano (28 Dic 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Imagina lo divertido que es ser andaluz y que toda España te mire por encima del hombro y luego ver que a los españoles les tratan igual en Europa.
> 
> Te partes la polla. Una vez un catalán se sorprendió de que en Chiclana hubiera una nave de coca cola. Le dije, pues también tenemos internet, oye.
> 
> Nos reímos sanamente. Los andaluces somos así.



Efectivamente, he conocido varios catalanes que eran exactamente así. Obviamente habrá de todo y seguro que hay gente cojonuda también pero en general despreciaban bastante a la gente de Andalucía. 
Dentro de Andalucía también pasa entre la gente de ciudad y la de pueblo.


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Yo por mi parte he tenido contacto con gente realmente magnífica, de la "diáspora". Un ex-periodista que me alquilaba un piso y un antiguo profesor mío de instituto, de químicas. Gente íntegra, trabajadora, extraordinaria, seria, etc. Es una tierra que ha dado gente estupenda, pero yo no voy a comprar cierta leyenda rosa que ves por algunos lares, la que habla de una tierra de gente "noble", "amigos para toda la vida", etc. Hablamos de un lugar donde en un pueblo mataban a un vecino de un tiro en la nuca mientras se tomaba un café, y la gente del pueblo callaba, lo celebraba o directamente había dado el chivatazo. Es un nivel de maldad que te revuelve el estómago.



La diferencia del país Vasco con otras sociedades degradadas y podridas, como la alemana de posguerra o la Camboya después de los jemeres rojos, es que siguen mandando los mismos con el mismo discurso. No se ha hecho examen de conciencia. Es más, se ha ido profundizando para justificar los crímenes del pasado.

Eta no ha perdido ni ha sido destruida. Peor, está conformando la mentalidad dominante desde el gobierno y el parlamento de la nación .

Zp no derrotó a eta, se rindió ante ella.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (28 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> El noble pueblo andaluz, sín duda:
> 
> "¡A por ellos, oe!" Huelva despide a los guardias civiles que van a Cataluña
> 
> ...



Una persona que compara el "a por ellos", que en último término era un "a por los nacionalistas que quieren robarnos una parte de nuestro país", con la maldad de muchos pueblos del país vasco, donde la gente se comportó como verdaderas alimañas de pesadilla y fue cómplice del asesinato de sus vecinos, esa persona pierde toda la razón. No hay calzador con el que puedas encajar esta comparación.


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Una persona que compara el "a por ellos", que en último término era un "a por los nacionalistas que quieren robarnos una parte de nuestro país", con la maldad de muchos pueblos del país vasco, donde la gente se comportó como verdaderas alimañas de pesadilla y fue cómplice del asesinato de sus vecinos, esa persona pierde toda la razón. No hay calzador con el que puedas encajar esta comparación.



Lo que tú digas, no discutamos, no merece la pena.


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> o verdaderas alimañas de pesadilla









Ahí tienes una "alimaña de pesadilla" de la otra acera. ¿la reconoces?


----------



## Stormtrooper (28 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1306461
> 
> 
> Cuando son los españolistas los que usan el árabe y otras lenguas no españolas, calláis como suripantas, que es lo que moralmente parecéis ser.
> Sucedió en Tudela, no gobierna Bildu sino Navarra Suma ( es decir: UPN + PP + Ciudadanos)



No hace falta que diga lo que pienso del puto PP


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (28 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1306527
> 
> 
> Ahí tienes una "alimaña de pesadilla" de la otra acera. ¿la reconoces?



No hay sofística posible que puedas hacer para relativizar el Mal que se instaló en las Vascongadas con el terrorismo. Sigue intentando, pero no es posible.

Y ojo, para mí esto no es un nosotros contra ellos. Para vergüenza mía, Otegui y toda esa gentuza que asiste a homenajes de asesinos múltiples HOY son españoles.

Todos los defectos que puedas encontrar en un pueblo andaluz (pon Ronda), no suman ni el 1% de la maldad y la podredumbre humana que tienes en Hernani. Es así, qué le vamos a hacer.


----------



## digipl (28 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Simplemente dándoles autonomía económica total, no hace falta cambiar el estatuto ni el cupo. es mas , aumentarlo.
> 
> Y hundirlos economicamente.
> 
> ...











CAF Arabia - CAF







caf.teamtailor.com


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (28 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> EUSKADI ES UNA MIERDA DE UN PAYASO INCEL LLAMADO SABINO QUE COPIO LA BANDERA DE UK Y SE INVENTO UNA NACION
> 
> ESE BASTARDO TENIA QUE HABERSE AHOGADO AL NACER, DE LA QUE NOS HUBIERAMOS LIBRADO



Jajaja al alguno-alguna-algune le va a dar un patatús leyendo a Sabino Arana...


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> odos los defectos que puedas encontrar en un pueblo andaluz (pon Ronda), no suman ni el 1% de la maldad y la podredumbre humana que tienes en Hernani. Es así, qué le vamos a hacer.



Y lo tuyo es puro racismo inverso, que le vamos a hacer.

Sigue intentándolo, pero no es posible.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (28 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Y lo tuyo es puro racismo inverso, que le vamos a hacer.
> 
> Sigue intentándolo, pero no es posible.



Con tu negativa a reconocer una realidad palpable, quedas expuesto como un sectario y una persona con la que no se puede razonar.


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Con tu negativa a reconocer una realidad palpable, quedas expuesto como un sectario y una persona con la que no se puede razonar.




Con tu negativa a reconocer una realidad palpable, quedas expuesto como un sectario y una persona con la que no se puede razonar.


----------



## Efraim (28 Dic 2022)

Os traigo *el hecho diferencial vasco*. O sea, escuchan las mismas mierdas que el resto de los españolitos.


----------



## murti-bing (28 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> El noble pueblo andaluz, sín duda:
> 
> "¡A por ellos, oe!" Huelva despide a los guardias civiles que van a Cataluña
> 
> ...



Qué porcentaje de señoritos hay en Andalucía?
Qué porcentaje de independentistas hay en País Vasco o Cataluña?
En qué acciones violentas se ha traducido ser un señorito en Andalucía comparado con ser filoetarra en VASCONGADAS?


No he dicho que seamos nobles, sólo que no llegamos al nivel de ignominia de un porcentaje de vascos (se ve que amplio) que han apoyado durante décadas el matar a otros españoles , incluido el atentar en supermercados.

Poner a los - por otra parte despreciables - señoritos a la altura de los asesinos de vascos y de otros españoles demuestra tu catadura moral, no vales nada.

Nunca he criticado a los vascos, simplemente digo que no llegamos a los niveles de los seguidores del racista científico Arana ni al de sus seguidores.
Los independentistas son pura escoria , juegan en otra liga. No voy a desarrollar aquí lo que es de todos sabido.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (28 Dic 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Qué porcentaje de señoritos hay en Andalucía?
> Qué porcentaje de independentistas hay en País Vasco o Cataluña?
> En qué acciones violentas se ha traducido ser un señorito en Andalucía comparado con ser filoetarra en VASCONGADAS?
> 
> ...



A mí que me señalen algún sitio de Europa donde la gente de un pueblo salga a homenajear a asesinos múltiples, con 10, 15 asesinatos a las espaldas, entre ellos el de niños. Lo mismo hay algún sitio en Irlanda.

La ignominia moral del País Vasco es una anomalía no ya española, es europea. Es mierda con forma de personas.

Y ojo, que yo por lo menos no encuentro ningún placer señalando esto. Esta vileza inaudita en Europa tiene su asiento en España, lo cual te demuestra hasta qué punto España es un país profundamente enfermo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Si España es un esperpento, el País Vasco es el esperpento del esperpento del esperpento. La verdad, me dan pena.
> 
> Bueno, no, me retracto. No me la dan.



Son el ejemplo de una sociedad degenerada y cobarde .

Unos hijos de puta subyugados a los terroristas fuesen quienes fuesen esos anormales financiados por los enemigos de España.

Yo viví allí en mi adolescencia. Un infierno para los españoles que no fuesen de allí como lo es ahora Cataluña. 

Si hubiese un gobierno normal y no una panda de corruptos, todos esos traidores que llevan a las regiones de España a su autodestrucción , deberían ser fusilados.


----------



## Al Towers (28 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> ¿Hablas de ETA, por ejemplo?
> 
> Marxistas-leninistas, creo que es una ideología a la que el concepto de "raza", "etnia" o similares se la trae al pairo, más bien son totalmente hostiles a ella.
> 
> ...



Que todos los actores del Sistema están metidos en esta conspiración más que visible para cualquiera que de detenga un poco a mirar es más que obvio ... Lo bueno de la plandemia fue eso, salvo para algunos fanáticos de ciertos líderes políticos o gente profundamente adoctrinada, que nos permitió ver que TODOS SON LOS MISMO realmente ... 
Porque y hablando de ETA, quién permitió que existiese durante tantas décadas una banda de supuestos cabreros y desgarramantas de los montes?


----------



## Al Towers (28 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Es que aquí la peña sigue hablando de ETA del cura que no oficiaba funerales y de cuentos de viejas, cuando eso desapareció hace tiempo vamos eso es vivir fuera de la realidad ese tema ha desaparecido por completo. Macho habla de la Euskadi actual no me hables de la época del cojo mantecas, pero es que hay gente que se ha quedado en esa época. Euskadi funciona como un cortijo público gigantesco, lo privado cada vez va a menos, se vive de rentas y la sociedad se está envejeciendo a marchas forzadas, esa es la realidad. Hay una clase social enorme que vive prácticamente flotando muchos maketos con EGA, todo el empledo público aquí se vive cada vez más tipo elysium, pero otros siguen con su rollo ETA y maketos.



ETA tuvo su papel sobre todo hasta 2004 y ahora ya no interesa agitar ese fantasma, la agenda va por otros lados y los mismos que sostenían a una antes ahora han pasado a otros planes por otras vías


----------



## Al Towers (28 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Si este hubiera llegado e tener un enorme ejército, ríete de lo que fue el tercer reich.
> 
> Tiene muchísimas frases célebres como esas de ejemplo.



Lo que ocurre hoy día en España y Europa no es achacable precisamente a los "nazis" ... De hecho creo que hace cerca de 80 años que ya ni existen ... 
Vamos a ver si nos vamos enterando de dónde está el enemigo y de quién rige nuestros territorios y naciones


----------



## Al Towers (28 Dic 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> No, esto es imposible en Andalucía por mucho que el miserable del Araña dijera que en las peleas andaluzas corría la traicionera sangre de la navaja. Tenemos muchas miserias en Andalucía pero a eso no llegamos, al menos de esa manera. Es triste lo que contáis.



No sé si se podría llegar a tanto, desde luego parece más que complicado, pero cambiad por un instante el concepto "ETA" por el de "covid" por poner un ejemplo reciente y muy entendible ... 
Ahora mantened el resto del relato y reflexionad si sería tan imposible de darse ...


----------



## Al Towers (28 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Elecciones autonomicas vascas desde Principios de siglo (Más o menos cuando arrancó con fuerza el "Euscoglobalismo")
> 
> 2001: 21% de abstención
> 
> ...



Lo podríamos decir de otra manera, la agenda 2030 tomó las riendas de ETA a partir de 2004, años arriba o abajo ... 
Los mismos que apoyaban o sostenían a los terroristas (aunque hiciesen ver lo contrario) son los que apoyan y aplican las medidas de esta agenda criminal (aunque algunos nuevamente finjan su oposición a la misma ...) 
Lo demás es ver los árboles y no el bosque que forman


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

Al Towers dijo:


> Porque y hablando de ETA, quién permitió que existiese durante tantas décadas una banda de supuestos cabreros y desgarramantas de los montes?



Copio y pego algo que he dejado escrito en otro hilo vascófobo:

Y los que tenemos memoria recordamos que* la histeria anti ETA se desató cuando ésta comenzó a matar políticos, no antes con atentados mucho más sangrientos.
Es como si se hubiera salido del guión y hubiese tocado a los intocables.*
Pero esto esos oportunistas de botijo y partida de cartas, dos de los rasgos históricos del nacionalismo español, junto con los toros, no lo recuerdan o no lo quieren recordar.


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Qué porcentaje de señoritos hay en Andalucía?
> Qué porcentaje de independentistas hay en País Vasco o Cataluña?
> En qué acciones violentas se ha traducido ser un señorito en Andalucía comparado con ser filoetarra en VASCONGADAS?
> 
> ...



La mayoría de los etarras eran precisamente de sangre española, descendientes de extremeños, andaluces, gallegos..
Pocos etarras ha habido de orígenes vascos y que hayan estudiado en ikastolas, en comparación con los anteriores.
A pesar de las mentiras del españolismo, repetidas una y otras veces.
Lo cual nos llevaría a unas terribles implicaciones y conclusiones que imagino no querrás asumir, implicando incluso eso que tanto despreciáis, la "raza".
El nivel de ignominia, ¿lo has medido con un ignominiómetro? Es que todos los días salen noticias que relacionan a Andalucía con drogas, peleas, crímenes...*aún me acuerdo de la profesora de Zamora asesinada en Huelva porque sus "nobles" vecinos, arrendatario incluido, le alquilaron una casa a 5 metros de donde vivía un asesino y violador convicto y confeso, de lo cual evidentemente no la avisaron, la pasta es la pasta, ¿verdad? Eso sí que es nobleza, buena vecindad, honradez, rectitud y altura de miras.*

Laura Luelmo, el crimen de la joven profesora que conmocionó a España


Lo vuestro se llama ENVIDIA, uno de los rasgos del carácter nacional del españolito medio, junto con las calumnias que alegremente expulsáis, este hilo es un buen ejemplo.
Dais pena, os corroe tanto el odio que ni siquiera sois capaces de discrepar o debatir racional y civilizadamente. Está en vuestro ADN el pisotear impunemente a los demás, o eso parece.
Los supremacistas españoles son pura escoria.
Lo único que le falta a la foto de Abascal es tener detrás a varias decenas de serviles, para recoger el excremento de su caballo: esa es la imagen que estáis dando de "España" a los demás.


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

Laura Luelmo, víctima de un asesino y violador en Huelva, en la localidad de El Campillo (2018)
Los amables vecinos de la zona,* los mismos del ¡a por ellos!,* nada le dijeron de que estaba viviendo al lado de un criminal, incluso uno de ellos le alquiló sin ningún escrúpulo la vivienda.
Un pueblo noble, sin duda.


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Aquí, la única mi3rda eres tú, despreciando un idioma que hace parte del acervo común de los pueblos de Hespaña.
> 
> Bloqueado por infraser, y animo a las personas decentes que me leen a que hagan lo mismo.



No es España.
Librenos dios.


----------



## murti-bing (28 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> La mayoría de los etarras eran precisamente de sangre española, descendientes de extremeños, andaluces, gallegos..
> Pocos etarras ha habido de orígenes vascos y que hayan estudiado en ikastolas, en comparación con los anteriores.
> A pesar de las mentiras del españolismo, repetidas una y otras veces.
> Lo cual nos llevaría a unas terribles implicaciones y conclusiones que imagino no querrás asumir.
> ...



Estás como una puta cabra, pero gracias por tu comentario : ya tardaba en salir el tema de la sangre, eh? funcionáis bien con ese parámetro por lo que se ve. Supongo que entonces la sangre con rh defectuoso contaminó a los nobles vascos y se empezaron a matar entre ellos. Es para mear y no echar gota.

Hay cosas que no tienen discusión, y esta es una de ellas : sea por las circunstancias que sean en Vascongadas se han cometido crímenes ideológicos amparados por buena parte de la población contra gente totalmente inocente incluyendo niños.

No le tengo ninguna envidia ni a vascos ni a catalanes , y tampoco me considero superior a ellos moralmente. Les deseo lo mejor salvo a los independentistas y filoindependentistas porque son escoria de la peor.

De hecho no he puesto un pie ni probablemente lo pondré en vascongadas en mi vida, y no hay ninguna razón concreta.

Cuando digo que los crímenes que han ocurrido allí no ocurrirían en Andalucía (ni probablemente en la mayoría del resto de España) quiero decir que vuestra historia de mierda Aranesca (RACISMO CIENTÍFICO) no ocurre en ningún otro sitio de España salvo quizás Cataluña. No considero que los genes de los vascos sean inferiores a los del resto , contrariamente a lo que creen muchos indepes sobre los andaluces (no necesito poner citas espero)

Tergiversas . No encontrarás ni un comentario mío en el que desprecie a catalanes ni vascos.

Fíjate la envidia que les tengo a los catalanes que en su momento preferí emigrar al estercolero belga a hacer lo que quería hacer siendo Barcelona otra posible opción. Y lo hice entre otras cosas por no tener que aguantar a independentistas de mierda que me hicieran sentirme extranjero en mi país. Ahora veo que lo hice bien, ya que todos los independentistas con los que me he cruzado eran personas de mierda llenas de complejos (vista su actitud respecto a los andaluces y diría que respecto al resto de españoles)

Crímenes ? Peleas? Pero tú has visto cómo está Barcelona pedazo de idiota? Cómo te atreves siquiera a hablarme de esos temas?
Te estas revolviendo en tu propia mierda argumental y ya no vas a poder salir.
Envidia, dice… lo que me faltaba por oír


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Estás como una puta cabra, pero gracias por tu comentario : ya tardaba en salir el tema de la sangre, eh? funcionáis bien con ese parámetro por lo que se ve. Supongo que entonces la sangre con rh defectuoso contaminó a los nobles vascos y se empezaron a matar entre ellos. Es para mear y no echar gota.
> 
> Hay cosas que no tienen discusión, y esta es una de ellas : sea por las circunstancias que sean en Vascongadas se han cometido crímenes ideológicos amparados por buena parte de la población contra gente totalmente inocente incluyendo niños.
> 
> ...



Echas demasiada mi3rda por la boca y si algún día llegas a un estrato mínimo de educación y cultura, yo ya no andaré por este foro. Lo dejo definitivamente el próximo día 15.
Hasta entonces, bloqueado porque yo nunca he discutido con tarugos de taberna, el nivel de tu discurso es más o menos ese.
Y hay más delincuencia en Madrid que en Barcelona, so bellaco.


----------



## murti-bing (28 Dic 2022)

Lárgate tarado, y nos quitas un peso de encima a todos. Ojalá no sean muchos como tú en Vascongadas y Cataluña.


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Lárgate tarado, y nos quitas un peso de encima a todos.



Eso lo decido yo, el cuando, no lo decide una ameba subdesarrollada que no tenía en donde caerse muerto en su tierra y tuvo que irse a otra para ganarse la vida.


----------



## murti-bing (28 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Eso lo decido yo, el cuando, no lo decide una ameba subdesarrollada que no tenía en donde caerse muerto en su tierra y tuvo que irse a otra para ganarse la vida.



No fui emigrante económico. Hasta para eso eres idiota.


----------



## murti-bing (28 Dic 2022)

Mira que tienes a gente que ha dicho burradas sobre vosotros en el hilo, pero te has obcecado con uno que lo único que ha dicho es que no soporta a los indepes.
Tonto no, lo siguiente.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (29 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307147
> 
> 
> Laura Luelmo, víctima de un asesino y violador en Huelva, en la localidad de El Campillo (2018)
> ...



Razonas al revés: tienes tu opinión formada y echas mano de pretextos absolutamente absurdos para justificarla. En general, careces de honestidad intelectual y te sobra el odio. Así no vas a llegar muy lejos en la vida.

Y mira que ser separata, como eres tú, no está reñido con reconocer que en el país vasco hay una serie de patologías sociales, como el tema de los homenajes a asesinos, que no las hay en Jaén. Pero bueno, allá tú. Pierdes toda la credibilidad.


----------



## DCLXVI (29 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Razonas al revés: tienes tu opinión formada y echas mano de pretextos absolutamente absurdos para justificarla. En general, careces de honestidad intelectual y te sobra el odio. Así no vas a llegar muy lejos en la vida.
> 
> Y mira que ser separata, como eres tú, no está reñido con reconocer que en el país vasco hay una serie de patologías sociales, como el tema de los homenajes a asesinos, que no las hay en Jaén. Pero bueno, allá tú. Pierdes toda la credibilidad.



*Mientes en lo de separata y mientes en todo lo demás.*
*
Tu táctica es la calumnia, como has dejado bien claro en este hilo.

Y lo que tú opines sobre mí me trae al pairo, pues lo que Juan opina de Pedro nos dice como es Juan, no como es Pedro.
*
*Y naturalmente (y afortunadamente) no va a ser una persona que usa la calumnia y la mentira la que decida hasta donde voy a llegar o no llegar en la vida. Aunque te gustaría, dado el grado de maldad que rezuman todas y cada una de tus intervenciones.*


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> La mayoría de los etarras eran precisamente de sangre española, descendientes de extremeños, andaluces, gallegos..
> Pocos etarras ha habido de orígenes vascos y que hayan estudiado en ikastolas, en comparación con los anteriores.
> A pesar de las mentiras del españolismo, repetidas una y otras veces.
> Lo cual nos llevaría a unas terribles implicaciones y conclusiones que imagino no querrás asumir, implicando incluso eso que tanto despreciáis, la "raza".
> ...




A ver hijo puta. Antes de hablar de una leonesa te lavas la boca.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Dic 2022)

Sus ideas majaderas los llevó a su propia autodestrucción. No se podía ni imaginar.

El paso del tiempo, juez implacable.

En 30 años serán apenas un mal recuerdo.


----------

